# Farm Pro to Jinma cross ref. and papers



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what model Jinma tractor a Farm Pro 2420 is? Or how to go about finding out?

Also, the Farm Pro Manuals are fairly detailed in words, but fairly short on pictures. And you can tell very often that the books have been translated from Chinese, more often than not, badly translated. Is there better paper work out there for these?


----------



## Gerifalte (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi bigcountry,

The 2420 is the same as the JM204.

About the manuals, visit the CTOA for lots of useful info on your tractor. Most things apply to all of the models in the 200's line.

Good luck!

G


----------

